# 5000 watt Briggs and Stratton Old Generator- Brushes



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

Can some one help me figure out the brushes I need or how to mount a new set. This was a free generator. I got it running and found out the brushes had been removed. I can't find any information, so I am guessing its pretty old. Generator Model 4ZZ18 Engine 9 hp Vanguard Model 195432 Type: 0606E11 Code: 19091749 Images attached. I did find a brush housing see last pic.


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm really confused now. Could this be a brushless generator? I did not think so as it has an armature that appears to have two copper rings and I did find the brush housing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of the tag on top of the gen head please.


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap a pix of the tag on top of the gen head please.


----------



## Fisher77 (Aug 3, 2021)

Here you go.


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

Great picture. Thank You. Do you know where I can buy the brushes? Do you have the model number. Do you know where I can get a parts list for this generator?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

last pix is the brush housing 
call the phone number on the tag pix


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that is a 4zz18 dayton generator head
try these guys
*Dayton Generator Parts & Spares - Generator Guru
and help is at
Contact Us - Generator Guru*


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

Unfortunately I called that number at the beginning and it is no longer a working number for the generator. It is a health alert device call number now. That is the reason I am using this forum. Hoping someone could help me find the right part. You have really helped and I might can buy a different brush set and try to repair mine as a last resort if I can not find a source for a matching brush set.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do the guru place


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

Last night, I did send an email to Generator GURU as well. I am waiting for their response. I thought it might be a Dayton unit so it looks like you confirmed I am on the right track.

Thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

also try a local automotive generator repair shop.
they may have brushes that will fit the brush holder..
just a thought


----------



## Fisher77 (Aug 3, 2021)

You might call Grainger and see if they still have a parts list for it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol
you never know they just might!


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

Fisher77 said:


> You might call Grainger and see if they still have a parts list for it.


Thanks for the suggestion. I called Grainger and got the owners manual and parts diagram. Brushes are no longer available. So I am going to try and use the housing. I ordered a set of brushes with springs I hope will work. I need to figure out how to connect the wire to the brushes. The end of the wire has a male terminal will a slot. Does the brush tab fit against the male terminal or do I try to make the brushes tab fit in the slot of the terminal or do I try and fit the slot over the brush wire. I am thinking the brush wire filts in the slot of the terminal. Does anyone know what this type of terminal is called?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

shoot some more pix of that item


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> shoot some more pix of that item


the device is the the terminal for the wire that connects to the brushes. with the e]wire connected, it plugs into the brush holder as shown in the picture. I believe when I plug it in to the black housing, the brush wire will slip in the slot on the end of the male terminal. I just wanted confirmation.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they may to have had a brass pin crimped on the end of the brush wire to slip behind the springs etc.
what is the dia on the small holes?
use a drill bit to measure dia.
or ultra good calipers...
and measure the length they need to be to hit both sides of the holder...
we have nickle plated pins for duetsch connectors that would work.
let me know if you need links for those.

they also make those in military gold clad.
harder to find those on the cheap.

and you will need a way to center hold the pins in place or use jb weld or solder on the pins if the holder is bake lite.


----------



## Fisher77 (Aug 3, 2021)

eg71117 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I called Grainger and got the owners manual and parts diagram. Brushes are no longer available. So I am going to try and use the housing. I ordered a set of brushes with springs I hope will work. I need to figure out how to connect the wire to the brushes. The end of the wire has a male terminal will a slot. Does the brush tab fit against the male terminal or do I try to make the brushes tab fit in the slot of the terminal or do I try and fit the slot over the brush wire. I am thinking the brush wire filts in the slot of the terminal. Does anyone know what this type of terminal is called?


Thats awesome. Its amazing what some companies will hold onto. 

What is the part number for the brush set? There are several small engine repair shops in my area that have been around for 50 years. They might have a set laying on the shelf, you never know. I needed a couple of parts for a Honda EM600 that was given to me. That gen is from about 1985 or so. Just about all of the parts for it are NLA. Went out to one of the shops, showed him what I needed, and he had it. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

Grainger Listed it as Dayton Generator 4ZZ18 Brush Kit No. GN006630SJ Thanks for checking.


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

I am learning a lot about brushes...Material Type, terms, sizing, configurations So I know I need a spring shunt electro graphite brush Shunt size I believe will need to be about .1 inches in diameter.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

eg71117 said:


> Dayton Generator 4ZZ18 Brush Kit No. GN006630SJ


That Brush Kit was also used in Campbell Hausfeld generators. There was a seller "flopmax" on eBay selling those, but he seems to have closed his storefront.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

eg71117 said:


> Unfortunately I called that number at the beginning and it is no longer a working number for the generator. It is a health alert device call number now. That is the reason I am using this forum. Hoping someone could help me find the right part. You have really helped and I might can buy a different brush set and try to repair mine as a last resort if I can not find a source for a matching brush set.


Not sure this will help but I'd take the generator to old established electric motor rewind shop. If nothing else they can find you new brush holders with brushes that are readily available.


----------



## Fisher77 (Aug 3, 2021)

eg71117 said:


> Grainger Listed it as Dayton Generator 4ZZ18 Brush Kit No. GN006630SJ Thanks for checking.


I called the repair shops and the one electric motor repair shop here. No dice.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

Fisher77 said:


> I called the repair shops and the one electric motor repair shop here. No dice.


Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

have you checked in with the automotive alt / generator repair places?


----------



## eg71117 (Aug 9, 2021)

Old electrical guy said:


> Sorry I couldn't help


Thanks for checking


----------



## Bob Skyhigh (Oct 6, 2021)

tabora said:


> That Brush Kit was also used in Campbell Hausfeld generators. There was a seller "flopmax" on eBay selling those, but he seems to have closed his storefront.


Does anybody know where I can get just the brushes for a Briggs & Stratton 5500 watt generator model # 01654 The part number for the brush holder is 91825GS But I'm not sure if that is all that is wrong with it and I don't want to put money in the holder assemble if there are more problems than the brushes being worn out. Thanks for your help in advance.
Bob


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Bob Skyhigh said:


> Does anybody know where I can get just the brushes for a Briggs & Stratton 5500 watt generator model # 01654 The part number for the brush holder is 91825GS But I'm not sure if that is all that is wrong with it and I don't want to put money in the holder assemble if there are more problems than the brushes being worn out. Thanks for your help in advance.
> Bob


test everything with a meter first!


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bob Skyhigh said:


> Does anybody know where I can get just the brushes for a Briggs & Stratton 5500 watt generator model # 01654 The part number for the brush holder is 91825GS But I'm not sure if that is all that is wrong with it and I don't want to put money in the holder assemble if there are more problems than the brushes being worn out. Thanks for your help in advance.
> Bob


I have a 5500W B&S generator that uses the same brushes, 91825GS. This is a one piece unit that is the holder, brushes and bridge rectifier. I ordered a spare set from B&S or through Amazon, don't remember but it was shipped from Amazon. It's a Briggs part and cost about $35.


----------



## Bob Skyhigh (Oct 6, 2021)

This generator belongs to a friend of mine that he is not sure that the brushes are all that is wrong with this generator. The engine runs great but no electrical power. I just wanted to solder in 2 new brushes just to see if it would make 120 volts power. Then if it does I would replace the whole brush holder assembly.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Bob Skyhigh said:


> This generator belongs to a friend of mine that he is not sure that the brushes are all that is wrong with this generator. The engine runs great but no electrical power. I just wanted to solder in 2 new brushes just to see if it would make 120 volts power. Then if it does I would replace the whole brush holder assembly.


Ok, afraid to waste 35bucks but What if the diodes on the rectifier are bad… Maybe check that first.

If the Problem was the brushes, cleaning the slip rings and sanding the brushes usually solves it Unless the brushes are so worn the springs cannot keep enough pressure against the slip rings.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would also check the rotor and stator with a fluke meter to make sure they are ok!


----------

